# Flannel vs Fleece: which do you prefer?



## aripatsim (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm getting the Fiesty Ferret Home soon and plan on making some fabric liners for the cage. I used fleece for about 2 weeks, but one of my rats got diarrhea so I went back to regular bedding because it was easier to clean up several times a day.

I don't know whether or not I want to use fleece or flannel. Fleece seems more popular, but I've heard good things about flannel, too. 
Which do you prefer and why? Is one better at keeping odors away? Is there any reason why I shouldn't use flannel?

I'm leaning toward flannel because I feel it'd stay put in the cage better. But I know I'd have to layer it and sew up the sides so it doesn't fray...

Thanks in advance


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I prefer fleece because there are no strings to worry about once its chewed. Strings can get caught around a rat and hurt them, I have even heard of a rat strangling. :'(


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

You definitely have to keep an eye on fabrics that aren't fleece. Examining your liners every day for chewing and fraying is a must. My boys aren't chewers (*knock on wood*), so I don't have that issue so much, but many rats do love to chew up their liners and can get into trouble.

As far as absorbency goes, fleece has none. Fleece wicks urine away and causes it too pool beneath, which is where having a multi-layered liner comes in handy.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I use fleece it wicks away moisture and is more durable  my rats destroy flannel on accident plus the strings when flannel gets chewed can be dangerous. Quilted flannel hammocks aren't bad though


----------



## aripatsim (Jul 26, 2012)

It sounds like I'll be sticking with fleece then lol I have a rat that likes to chew on fabric so I definitely want him to be safe.


----------



## pt.lire16 (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm trying out fleece as well. So far, my rats have chewed and tried to dig under it but as previous posters said, it's a very clean chew. I revised my liners to be one fleece with one flannel underneath sewn together. Then one fleece on top to "prevent" digging. So far, I like how cleaner it is vs Yesterday's News. I'm changing the fleece halfway through the week on Wednesday and clean out on Sat/Sun. Not sure if flannel will help extend that. . .


----------

